

Samsung teases CES unveiling of HDTV with 'unprecedented new shape' - abdophoto
http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/12/31/samsung-teases-ces-unveiling-of-hdtv-with-unprecedented-new-shape

======
byoung2
Maybe the bottom half of the screen is reserved for a menu/dashboard. At my
house, we have two TV's that have computers attached, and it would be nice to
browse media files while still watching full screen without resorting to
plugging in a separate VGA monitor (which I haven't done yet).

